# My Photoshop Projects for College Class



## iKokomo (Jun 20, 2011)

Here is some of my better work for my Photoshop Class. Please give me constructive criticism.  

https://picasaweb.google.com/110092706231930434556/PhotoshopWork


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jun 20, 2011)

Post it in the forum and I'd be happy to help!


----------



## ghache (Jun 20, 2011)

the woman in the bottle. really?


----------



## iKokomo (Jun 21, 2011)

It says it wont let me post pictures, says I dont have permissions to.


----------



## bogeyguy (Jun 21, 2011)

You don't have enough posts yet??


----------



## Derrel (Jun 21, 2011)

ghache said:


> the woman in the bottle. really?



No, she's not "really" in the bottle ghache...it's just a genius concept, executed to perfection in Photoshop!!!


----------



## amandalee (Jun 21, 2011)

To be honest... I could see this in a jr high class maybe early HS but this is college stuff?


----------



## iolair (Jun 21, 2011)

The woman in the bottle is done well, but ... why is the bottle just sat there?  I'd love to see it in more of a context ... maybe sat on a bar, waiting to be drunk, desperate to escape.  Or dressed as a genie and impatient to be let out.

The "ghost" on the wood path ... not quite strong enough an image for me; maybe have her wear period clothes for taking that photo, and use a woodland image that is a stronger image in its own right - you've studied the "rules" of image composition?

I can't find much to comment on either way for the other images...


----------



## bigboi3 (Jun 21, 2011)

This can't be college material..


----------

